# Forex pairs available from brokers?



## AbundantIncome (25 February 2009)

I am wondering if IB has only 7 pairs of currencies available ???

IBFX has 8 pairs on demo but I think more once approved.

I finally get my funding finalised. Yoohoo !!!

I can start demo and try to see how things go with their platform.

Plus anybody using Interactive Brokers ??? Is there chart that ancient compared to MT4 ????


----------

